# Motorsports Tours in Japan



## infiniteskyline (Jan 27, 2009)

Japan Motorsports Tour

A friend recommended this company to me for my trip to Japan this summer. Have anyone heard of it?

I would like to rent out a Skyline GT-R (R32 or R34) and run it on the tracks. I was told that they provide such service. Does anyone know if I can rent out the GT-R any other way?


----------

